# When in your profile



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

When in your own profile and you click on your started threads the ones that someone has posted since you looked last (and/or posted in the thread last) are bolded so you can see and ones where there hasn't been any new posts are dulled which makes it nice and easy to keep up to date.

However when you click on your latest posts this system is not in place and all posts are the same font and you don't know if someone has posted after you unless you actually sub to every thread you post in which would be silly. Is there anyway we can implement the same bold/dull font colour system for latest posts also?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lol I know its only a minor detail but I think it would make the site more user-friendly. What do we think people?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK seems no one is particularly interested in this. What do Mods/Admin think out of curiosity? (I know this won't go ahead without a demand)


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Settings > General Settings > Default Thread Subscription Mode: Through my control panel only.

^ Automatically subscribe to every thread you post in.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

henryv said:


> Settings > General Settings > Default Thread Subscription Mode: Through my control panel only.
> 
> ^ Automatically subscribe to every thread you post in.


Ahh OK thanks this will work


----------

